# First Model 3 glitch I've heard about



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

From WSJ:
*Tesla Model 3 Test Drive: Car Has Bite and Simple Interior - Tim Higgins*

July 29, 2017 1:09 a.m. ET

"But the test drive wasn't free of glitches, underscoring why Tesla is delivering the first Model 3 batches to employees. The test sedan wouldn't slip into drive from park and needed to be reset, similar to rebooting a computer."

All.

That excerpt was at the end of the article. Did anyone actually see this or was it a one off??? Here's a link to an archive of the full article:
http://archive.is/a6DS9#selection-2311.0-2359.27

WSJ link:
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-model-3-test-drive-car-has-bite-and-simple-interior-1501304946

Dave


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

That is exactly why delivering to employees first and starting slow was a great rollout plan!


----------



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2017)

It's a brand new model... there are going to be loads of little niggles that come to light, be that software (easily fixed by an update) or physical hardware / bits of trim that rattle, creak etc.

Being an early adopter of ANY new model is _never_ a sensible choice, yes you may look cool having the 1st one in your area  but you are paying for that by being a beta tester for that model.


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

I was simply curious that I hadn't seen it in any Vlog report etc? I was actually surprised that thus far no one saw any early car issues considering earlier fit and finish issues of the early X. In fact NYT and M3OC vlogs both mention incredible quiet and fit/finish excellence. So it seemed odd this glitch that WSJ reported - was it an overstatement or exaggeration? If not I'm certainly glad it didn't happen on stage like Faraday Futures. Perhaps we need a Model 3 glitches thread... I do agree this level of issue if real is pretty darned good.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

NEVER trust anything said by the WSJ.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

DaGlot said:


> I was simply curious that I hadn't seen it in any Vlog report etc? I was actually surprised that thus far no one saw any early car issues considering earlier fit and finish issues of the early X. In fact NYT and TOO vlogs both mention incredible quiet and fit/finish excellence. So it seemed odd this glitch that WSJ reported - was it an overstatement or exaggeration? If not I'm certainly glad it didn't happen on stage like Faraday Futures. Perhaps we need a Model 3 glitches thread... I do agree this level of issue if real is pretty darned good.


I noticed a glitch in one of the test drive videos. Working in software development it popped right out to me. Too bad I didn't mark the video and time in the video. Basically the driver tapped the screen, we saw a quick loading wheel and then nothing. Whatever action was intended to happen didn't happen with no reason as to why.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

This is not an uncommon fix on Tesla when there is an issue. 

The cars ARE more like a computer than others and it also LOGS the errors as they occur so that Tesla can figure out what was wrong and properly diagnose an issue and fix it with a patch or hardware. 

This happened more frequently in the past on my S and less frequently after 83,000 miles and almost 4 years of ownership. 

To be fair similar issues also occurred with my ActiveE. However that was a Test Fleet whereas we own our S.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

I've seen a few glitches in my 2017 Gen2 Volt -- very much a production car -- e.g., the lovely Mrs. EValuatED needed a jump for her Lexus (don't ask), which I did from my Volt (properly per the manual), and on my next startup, my reverse camera view was missing the guide path display and offered an error message. 2nd startup after that the problem was gone. But as I went to the dealer for scheduled (free) maintenance, they "pulled a code" and wanted to replace the rear camera assy. Since under warranty, I let them. Probably helped their profit margin. 

However I experienced the same scenario months later (I said don't ask) and (in addition to replacing her Lexus battery and installing a battery tender as I prefer to solve a problem once) was able to reproduce the problem on the new harness, and the restart twice solution. As a EE, and having designed some fairly complex we don't want it to fail things in the past, I was unimpressed, though I get the trade offs needed in the mass market. 

OK, apologies for the rambling, but yes we'll see some teething issues with the M3 -- hopefully many avoided due to MS & MX lessons as shared by our fellow forum members who own those -- but we will see some in the relatively complex system the car is.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I noticed a glitch in one of the test drive videos. Working in software development it popped right out to me. Too bad I didn't mark the video and time in the video. Basically the driver tapped the screen, we saw a quick loading wheel and then nothing. Whatever action was intended to happen didn't happen with no reason as to why.


It was this one at 30 seconds. He pressed the radio button and it didn't work. Other vehicles radios worked though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> This is not an uncommon fix on Tesla when there is an issue.
> 
> The cars ARE more like a computer than others and it also LOGS the errors as they occur so that Tesla can figure out what was wrong and properly diagnose an issue and fix it with a patch or hardware.
> 
> ...


it's also been reported the Model ☰ is running under a new software version the S/X hasn't yet seen, so likely some typical new SW version bugs to weed out I would think.
@KennethK - one of the videos I saw the passengers asked if they could listen to the speakers and the driver said that vehicle wasn't picking up the signal (like it's cell antenna had issues) so couldn't. maybe that was the same car you were thinking of.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> it's also been reported the Model ☰ is running under a new software version the S/X hasn't yet seen, so likely some typical new SW version bugs to weed out I would think.
> @KennethK - one of the videos I saw the passengers asked if they could listen to the speakers and the driver said that vehicle wasn't picking up the signal (like it's cell antenna had issues) so couldn't. maybe that was the same car you were thinking of.







Whoops forgot to post the link. Sorry. Heard the same thing too about the cell... Maybe a bad antenna connection.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Whoops forgot to post the link. Sorry. Heard the same thing too about the cell... Maybe a bad antenna connection.


Too many Tesla club members trying to live stream at once in Fremont


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Whoops forgot to post the link. Sorry. Heard the same thing too about the cell... Maybe a bad antenna connection.


That's the one, thanks! Upon seeing it again, the bug isn't what I thought. He taps again and it closed the overlay. The issue was simply that it didn't load. Likely what you said above though!


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

Another small comment from Fortune on the original issue. Tesla says non issue.

"Such issues may have been foreshadowed in the experience of a _Wall Street Journal _reporter, whose test drive included hiccups that may have been software glitches or, as Tesla later claimed, driver error."

http://fortune.com/2017/07/30/heres-what-reviewers-think-about-teslas-model-3-so-far/


----------



## Thomas Mikl (Jun 26, 2017)

The first i3 we got from BMW needed like 12-15 updates before it would work every day without problems... prolly 4 months into the delivery here in Austria and there were already 10k cars sold... so why is everyone on Tesla's case about that.
The ****ing auto-wipers still not working correctly on most i3s...


----------



## favo (Jun 7, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's the one, thanks! Upon seeing it again, the bug isn't what I thought. He taps again and it closed the overlay. The issue was simply that it didn't load. Likely what you said above though!


Looked to me like he was trying to demo the air vent UI and just pressed the wrong button, hence pressing it again right away. Music UI was probably trying to load cover art and took longer than 0.75 seconds to load. (Or maybe was checking for USB devices the first time it loads.)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

favo said:


> Looked to me like he was trying to demo the air vent UI and just pressed the wrong button, hence pressing it again right away. Music UI was probably trying to load cover art and took longer than 0.75 seconds to load. (Or maybe was checking for USB devices the first time it loads.)


In the other test drive videos that I saw the Music overlay seemed to load quickly. You could be right though.


----------

